# I want this car



## havasu (Jan 14, 2018)

The neighbor directly behind me is selling this 1929 Ford Sedan. He first said I could have it for $29k, but as I walked away, he said he was really hungry and offered it to me for $25K. It has a 350 Chevy engine, very low mileage, and a Turbo 400 trans. Interior alone was $5k. No dents, dings, and showroom quality. Is it worth it?


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 14, 2018)

I would say it is depending on the quality of the work and it looks like it was well done. Something like that is worth whatever two people agree on. If you had to go find the car and make it into that had the equipment and valued your labor at min wage you would have way more than that in it. There is only one like it I vote for buying it. 

Some guys the fun is in building the car and they run out of storage places for them and funds. So they sell one and build another. 

If I haven&#8217;t convinced you yet it sounds like it will go pretty good but not so out there you wont want to drive it. If you pay 25 for it and have fun with it for a few years and sell it you will get your money back. cant do that with a showroom car.


----------



## havasu (Jan 14, 2018)

You are exactly right. He has two '56 chevys being built right now. One hard top, one soft top. He claims $85k each for those toys, and is why he is getting rid of the '29.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 14, 2018)

If you have the money to spare and want it. Give yourself a gift after a life of giving others what they need. You will have a blast going to car shows and meeting others.

I have a friend that did the exact same thing he loves cars and has no skills to do a car from scratch. He is so proud of his car. It&#8217;s a great hobby.


----------



## Flyover (Jan 14, 2018)

I always wondered if you could get a car like that but put an efficient modern engine in it, exhaust, suspension etc. and make it a daily driver. I'm sure you can't otherwise more people would have done it.


----------



## tuffy (Jan 14, 2018)

Figuring your labor parts materials and time that's a steal. Just think of all the fun you will have cruising the strip this summer.:trophy:


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 14, 2018)

Flyover said:


> I always wondered if you could get a car like that but put an efficient modern engine in it, exhaust, suspension etc. and make it a daily driver. I'm sure you can't otherwise more people would have done it.



Lots of people build such cars up. They are mostly kit cars with the smaller motors and such. Something like this if the cam isnt to wild or the gearing to low you could drive it anyplace you would like to go. I would keep it for fun though and out of the weather.


----------



## Steve123 (Jan 16, 2018)

I just saw a red 29 at Barret Jackson.  All red, front discs, rear drums, all steel.   Went for 30K.    Not sure if there is a 10% buyer's premium on top of that.

No way to know if its an apples to apples comparison without knowing the details and quality of both.


----------



## Gary (Jan 16, 2018)

Flyover said:


> I always wondered if you could get a car like that but put an efficient modern engine in it, exhaust, suspension etc. and make it a daily driver. I'm sure you can't otherwise more people would have done it.



Brings back memories of my younger days. I built this 40 Chevy panel truck, with modern engine, trans, rear end and hand built suspension. We drove the wheels off it, traveling all over the country to rod runs, where other builers showed off their vehicles. Fun times. NSRA events would draw thousands of street rods from all over the country. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_NDGj8Zrx8[/ame]


We even got some ink in a magazine once during a National Event.

BTW: I'd buy the 29 Ford Sedan, if I had the opportunity. If you take care of it, it will hold it's value and you'll have some fun to go with it.


----------



## havasu (Jan 16, 2018)

I talked to an antique car specialist today. he said the Model A's have lost value recently and the market is flooded with them. He suggested I offer $20k, which is a more realistic price. I do know the interior was a $5k upholstery job, so I don;t think he will ever get that hungry.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 16, 2018)

You would be lucky to build it for 40.


----------



## havasu (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm certain of that! The guy who spends countless hours on the build is the true loser on the deal.


----------



## Gary (Jan 17, 2018)

You didn't mention if it was original steel or glass.


----------



## havasu (Jan 17, 2018)

it is not a kit car, it is a real steel car.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 17, 2018)

It is not an antique as well it is a custom street rod made from bits and pieces of old Detroit steel. 

Some people go wild with the power plant and drive train building a drag car that is street legal. Others build a milder but still fast road worthy rod. 

That&#8217;s what this looks like to me and would be a great car for taking out to car shows and tweaking here and there to suit your tastes. Around here they have dozens of cruise-ins every summer and some are at an ice cream shop or around the town square in some little town. Everyone drives to them parks and open the hood and all the folks like me that wish they had a car go and look and talk. They all go home after and spend the next 2 days cleaning the car up for the next one. 

Just a really nice hobby if you are into cars and getting to know others that are also. My guess is that 75% of the people with street rods didn&#8217;t build them from scratch around here. We have several rod shops that do work for people or even build a whole car. 

I&#8217;m surprised its not in your garage yet. 

Have you taken it for a ride?


----------



## Flyover (Jan 17, 2018)

havasu said:


> I'm certain of that! The guy who spends countless hours on the build is the true loser on the deal.


For some people those hours are the reason for owning one.


----------



## havasu (Jan 17, 2018)

I agree that most of the  fun is in the build, and how you want to build it. Unfortunately, that gets very pricey.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 18, 2018)

Make an offer. 20K maybe is a good starting point. You know the tops is 25K


----------



## HandyOne (Jan 18, 2018)

That is a beautiful car.


----------



## havasu (Jan 18, 2018)

The owner is doing a huge ADA apartment build for the next month about 8 hours away. I'll talk to him when he returns.


----------



## Chris (Jan 18, 2018)

havasu said:


> The owner is doing a huge ADA apartment build for the next month about 8 hours away. I'll talk to him when he returns.


Talk to him halfway through in hopes he needs cash flow


----------



## havasu (Jan 19, 2018)

Honestly, since he is a general contractor specializing in ADA compliant apartments, he said he was planning on walking away with about $8M for this 6-9 month build.


----------



## Chris (Jan 19, 2018)

Must be nice but I don't believe him.


----------



## havasu (Jan 19, 2018)

You might be right. He  just be trying to BS a neighbor.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 19, 2018)

We have a guy in town that has made a fortune in plastics and then real-estate. He has a car collection as nice as Jay Leno and has built buildings that look like museums to show his cars in that are not open to the public. He views them as a hobby but also an investment. I have met him a few times thru a friend. He sells a car once in a while and buys 3 more to replace it. He mostly sells something he&#8217;s not attached to, but he never gives anything away. 

I always figure it the same way if it is a toy or a home I&#8217;m looking to buy. You need to first think if you have a desire to own it and then not try and figure out what it is worth but what it is worth to you. Like a diamond ring. To me it is a stupid waste of money a tiny shiny stone that you can buy the same thing man made for a fraction of the cost. Then on the other hand women view it in a total different way some of us have trouble comprehending. 

Something like a hot rod falls into the category that most men find the value in it and most women think spend the money on something new that has AC and heated seats and on star. 

Now I can see me going up to Chris&#8217;s junk yard and getting excited about a few of those old trucks rusting away there. Would love to find one of them and transplant a diesel into it.


----------



## Chris (Jan 19, 2018)

havasu said:


> You might be right. He  just be trying to BS a neighbor.


I'm a contractor that installs one of the highest paying trades and I'm not rich. I think if he was making that kind of money he wouldn't  be living in your neighborhood.  He would have a big custom home somewhere


----------



## Chris (Jan 19, 2018)

bud16415 said:


> We have a guy in town that has made a fortune in plastics and then real-estate. He has a car collection as nice as Jay Leno and has built buildings that look like museums to show his cars in that are not open to the public. He views them as a hobby but also an investment. I have met him a few times thru a friend. He sells a car once in a while and buys 3 more to replace it. He mostly sells something hes not attached to, but he never gives anything away.
> 
> I always figure it the same way if it is a toy or a home Im looking to buy. You need to first think if you have a desire to own it and then not try and figure out what it is worth but what it is worth to you. Like a diamond ring. To me it is a stupid waste of money a tiny shiny stone that you can buy the same thing man made for a fraction of the cost. Then on the other hand women view it in a total different way some of us have trouble comprehending.
> 
> ...


Kinda like my international with a Cummins? Can't wait to have time to finish it.View attachment 20171013_173144.jpg


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 19, 2018)

Chris said:


> Kinda like my international with a Cummins? Can't wait to have time to finish it.View attachment 18568



Exactly!


----------



## K_M (Feb 15, 2018)

It has also been my experience that you can be money ahead if you buy instead of build.
Almost always more money to rebuild them than what they are worth in a sale.

A 70% - 90% car seems to be the best bang for the buck and fix to your liking.

I have a long term project similar to Chris's that I just started to knuckle down on because it has been too long. And probably would have been cheaper to just buy it


----------



## Chris (Feb 16, 2018)

Good thing about building your own is that everything is exactly how you want it. Unless what you want is better than you can do


----------



## aNYCdb (Feb 17, 2018)

I would also add that the real tricky thing about Hot Rods is that they specifically have become much less popular lately and as a result if you like them can be picked up for a fraction of what they cost to build.


----------



## HandyOne (Mar 12, 2018)

Just a testing of notifications.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 15, 2018)

just testing


----------



## HandyOne (Mar 17, 2018)

another test.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 17, 2018)

Angie said:


> another test.


Did you pass or fail?


----------



## HandyOne (Mar 17, 2018)

Remains to be seen.  

Sent from my SM-G935V using Home Repair mobile app


----------

